# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 3)



## ripjack13 (Jan 17, 2021)

*What makes a block/piece of wood irresistible to you?*

I was ogling @Ed D. 's Sindora Burl pen blanks yesterday and got to thinking about this week's question. It certainly is eye candy to me. But what about when you walk into a store or searching online?






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
What exactly is the function of a rubber duck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2021)

I like big prickly blocks. This one drew blood everytime I got near it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 17, 2021)

Anything with some serious spalting

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 17, 2021)

Any of nature’s out of the usual creations.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 17, 2021)

Almost anything that is free!
Or sometimes I'll by a turning block if it looks interesting and is something I haven't turned before.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 17, 2021)

Seems I am most tempted by an unusual species that I don't have! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 17, 2021)

For me I think it's the appearance of depth. I like grain or burl that produces or gives the illusion of multiple layers, almost like an agate or something. Doesn't have to be super complex. I think of those green osage pieces and the way it changes in the light.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 17, 2021)

For me, not any one thing. I'll get or look at a chunk or log and wonder "what the grain looks like?" Or "how best can I cut or turn it to make it show the inner beauty that I think is there?"
I don't buy project wood for the most part--well unless @Nubsnstubs Jerry or @Mike1950 come through--my wood is all collected from friends. Texas is so blessed with great trees!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 17, 2021)

Something with inherent musical qualities and properties- figured or non figured. Predominantly quarter sawn with exceptions of some components that could be flat sawn. 

Color, surface markings/pattern, texture, natural character and density is important. Something with structure and I don’t mind “organized chaos” on a piece of wood.

I look for curl and grain coverage when I have a certain template pattern.

Something unique, something unusual, something I don’t have or have not work with, older wood and things that are hard to find. I prefer billet size as it is more versatile- but, I would take as small as a pen blank (even though I don’t turn, but friends do).

Here is a small sample size of what I have owned and mentioned above...........

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm with Greg. Anything that's free. Or REALLY inexpensive. I'll buy some if I want it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 17, 2021)

I would also say free wood. That said it isn’t about the money but I also enjoy finding wood. One of my first turning buddies is dead now but we used to like going out and finding wood, which was really finding that tree that was down or needed to be cut down. We used to talk about that spalted birch tree we cut or that diseased elm. I guess it is as much about the story as the wood itself. We liked hunting as much as turning. Others probably feel the same waY. Most of the wood I have is unremarkable such as sycamore and maple. Nothing really eye catching, which is ok because I like to paint. For the good stuff I go see @Mike1950 but again there is a story attached.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 17, 2021)

freee stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 17, 2021)

Almost everything I work on is domestic hardwoods as that is what I have growing out back to cut down. What I really love about these, is looking closely at them and seeing the intricate lines, patterns and colors up close. Not talking about all the fancy figure in expensive stuff, but everyday ordinary woods. Particularly love closeup looks at elm and black Locust as the end grain is cut in the curvature up the side of a bowl.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 17, 2021)

Anything @Mike1950 shows on this site.......

What a bug can do to a piece of wood has me fascinated these days. From ambrosia maple to flame box elder to beetle kill pine. Such horrible damage from some, such as the pine beetle and the ash bug, but there is still beauty after the fact. 

I was visitig a friend in Texas and we went to Woodcraft and I saw/bought my first piece of flame box elder. I was hooked, then I joined Woodbarter and discovered Kevin’s flame box elder........ never got to buy any directly from him but I will never forget the look of some of his offerings.

That is the big answer, but some of @Eric Rorabaugh cherry burl recently; buckeye burl, did I mention Mike.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------

